# what kind of fantails?



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can help me identifying the "kind" of fantails I have. The guy I bought them from had no idea, he said they were "fantails"...  hmmmm, I kinda figured that out myself.
I think I saw somewhere that the ones I have are called "hungarian fantails".
/Csilla


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look like indian fantails to me, there are american ones as well, their necks set way back and the breast sticks out forward, I think those are the only two recognized breeds of fantails. and there is the garden fantail they use for dovecotes in europe, they can fly and have a more funnel type tail. here is a link to some info.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f60/standard-american-fantails-30965.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> they look like indian fantails to me, there are american ones as well, their necks set way back and the breast sticks out forward, I think those are the only two recognized breeds of fantails. and there is the garden fantail they use for dovecotes in europe, they can fly and have a more funnel type tail. here is a link to some info.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f60/standard-american-fantails-30965.html


I thought the Indian Fantails had feathered legs/feet.........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I thought the Indian Fantails had feathered legs/feet.........


oh your right!....maybe they are American, not up to the standard head carriage or a mix of the two breeds.??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well there is also an english version with a clean leg.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i got these and no there not idein fantails because they have not got feathers on there feet these are a white garden fantails they have got the right size tail and body for the garden fantails


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is what a garden fantail looks like most of the time as they can fly and usually do not have the wide fan tail.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> this is what a garden fantail looks like most of the time as they can fly and usually do not have the wide fan tail.


no but fantails can come with almost any size tail as the garden fantail is a mix breed any way


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> they look like indian fantails to me, there are american ones as well, their necks set way back and the breast sticks out forward, I think those are the only two recognized breeds of fantails. and there is the garden fantail they use for dovecotes in europe, they can fly and have a more funnel type tail. here is a link to some info.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f60/standard-american-fantails-30965.html


oh, trust me, the male can stick out his breast alright!  sometimes I wonder if I bought a dove with or without head 

/Csilla


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that is a better pic....looks like american fantail then....pretty


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no but fantails can come with almost any size tail as the garden fantail is a mix breed any way[/QUOTE]


that is true, just don't see that many here in the US


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

They are fantails of much less than show quality.

Indian Fantails are muffed, or feather legged with a crest on the head. 

Show quality fantail, you can see in my picture above. I call them standard fantail, since the other varieties are johnny-come-latelies. Garden fantails are very similar to both Indian and standard fans, but do not pose like the other varieties and are quite acceptable for free flight.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> well there is also an english version with a clean leg.


This was the standard fantail as seen some 100+ years ago. This picture is a plate taken from Fulton and Lumly's book published in the 1880's.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those two look pretty, but I don't like it when they put their breast first and tuck their heads. I think I like the Indian fantail better like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rnEBBWlZaM


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Those two look pretty, but I don't like it when they put their breast first and tuck their heads. I think I like the Indian fantail better like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rnEBBWlZaM


oh my god what a beautiful creature! my favorites r indian fantails but (at least at my knowledge) they´re hard to find in Sweden. The funny thing is that my male does the same when he´s "talkning" to the female. It´s only towards humans he acts like that belly out that is). Maybe to show how big he is so we get scared. 
The reason I´m wondering about their "sort" is because I haven´t seen the kind of lace-tail mine have before. 
/Csilla


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Indian*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> oh my god what a beautiful creature! my favorites r indian fantails but (at least at my knowledge) they´re hard to find in Sweden. The funny thing is that my male does the same when he´s "talkning" to the female. It´s only towards humans he acts like that belly out that is). Maybe to show how big he is so we get scared.
> The reason I´m wondering about their "sort" is because I haven´t seen the kind of lace-tail mine have before.
> /Csilla


Im not sure but I think the "lace" tail is damage done when they are kept in a small cage as the tail rubs against the bars and it breaks the feathers...not 100% but someone may know more about that than I


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

They look more like a Garden fantail...... the pic by Patterson are Indian Fantails.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

They are American Fantails and Spirit wings is right. If their cage is too small or the perches too high it damages the tips of their tails.
Indians have a crest and muffed feet.
Americans will lower their tail when resting but when walking or standing it should be completely upright. Garden Fantails tail does not stand upright.








Resting American Fantail. A garden fantail won't have the "hump"








Standing American Fantail, tail straight up, no crest on head, bare legs and feet
Hope this helps


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think ... Indians


----------



## leebarrie09 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey ther im looking to start up with show pigeons if ther is any one that could set me up with some birds or equipment i would be very gratefull i live up in the north of scotland but coold pick up in scotland i do like the look of opal american show racers or Satinettes please pm


chears


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

*awesome birds ......*

some of my indian fantails....


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> They are American Fantails and Spirit wings is right. If their cage is too small or the perches too high it damages the tips of their tails.
> Indians have a crest and muffed feet.
> Americans will lower their tail when resting but when walking or standing it should be completely upright. Garden Fantails tail does not stand upright.
> 
> ...


they look exactly like yours exept for the "lace"-tail. I checked, they have a hump on their back when the tail is down. 
I´m not sure about the "lace" being some kind of damage, they´re free flying so there´s no "too-small" cage involved in this case. or maybe they were born and raised in a too small cage, but that was a year ago..... 
their baby is too small yet to see the tail on, I´ll keep U updated. 
/Csilla


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

have you said Exebition fantail ??? My Mate Has Some And They Look Simlier To Them ones But Hes Got it Paired To A Wolverhampton tumbler and the tumblers gone down on eggs lol guna luck good


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

*mother and baby*

pictures of the mother and the baby, now 5 weeks old. I know, U can´t see the tail. 
/Csilla


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute baby and pretty momma! 
I prefer Indian Fantails, but I would like to have a few Americans some day. Mine aren't show standard, so some of their relatives would occasionally stand like an American Fantail.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Cute baby and pretty momma!
> I prefer Indian Fantails, but I would like to have a few Americans some day. Mine aren't show standard, so some of their relatives would occasionally stand like an American Fantail.


thanks  You´re right, the "momma" is very pretty, she´s my favorite.
I have no idea if mine r show quality, guess not.... havent´t met an "expert" yet, so I don´t feel that I know enough about my birds. but they´re VERYY pretty, whick is the reason I got them, and because I LOVE DOVES! 
/Csilla


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Msfreebird,

Your fantails are Beautiful...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

hiii, I had kept and was, a couple of times, successfull in breeding high quality Indian fantails some 4 years before. A couple of times it had happened that some of them were paired with other pigeons (usually cross breed of fan tail and normal pigeon) and I remember the result was almost same type as to the picture you have uploaded here. I think they are cross breeds of fantails....... but who cares, they are lovely cute and beautiful :-D

Pigeon-Talk > Breed Of The Week > Domestic Pigeons And Doves > Fantails - Standard/American 

This thread has good information abt American Fantails together with pictures of them


----------

